# [OFF] [Sexe] où sont les filles ?

## TTK

On remarque généralement sur le net qu'il y a une majorité masculine. Dans les forums linux, la proportion augmente encore.

Je me souviens d'avoir croisé 2 ou 3 filles sur un forum redhat il y a qques années. Mais ici, y'a que des poilus non ?

La compilation rebuterait-elle le sexe faible ?

----------

## nemo13

C'est un scoop   :Cool: :  sondage dans le sondage :

les modos sont asexués.

les modos sont hermaphrodites

----------

## MaKKrO

Faut croire que oui...

Ca fait du bien la prÃ©sence fÃ©minine des fois...

Mais le monde Unix et les nanas... j'ai pas le souvenirs d'en avoir vu beaucoup... Meme pendant la pÃ©riode de cours !!!

Y'avait 1 nana sur 20 mec en BTS et l'annÃ©e d'avant 3, mais qu'une seule a Ã©tÃ© au bout... lol

----------

## Saigneur

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> C'est un scoop  :  sondage dans le sondage :
> 
> les modos sont asexués.
> 
> les modos sont hermaphrodites

 

Non. Les modos sont des modos.

Et réciproquement  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kopp

Personnellement, toutes les filles que je connais ne connaissent rien du tout à l'informatique ou presque. A part faire du msn, envoyer trois mails et aller sur un skyblog, en général elles savent pas faire grand chose de plus. J'en connais qu'une ou deux qui savent ce qu'est Linux et s'en servent....

----------

## Mickael

A voté.

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon, moi je suis modérateur ... à vous de deviner le sexe  :Razz: 

Des filles, il y en a en informatique, si si !! et aussi sur le forum gentoo ...

----------

## MaKKrO

Ben ca fait pas trÃ¨s longtemps que je suis sur le forum, mais je ne crois pas en avoir vu...

Vous me direz c'est pas Ã©cris dans leur post ou pseudo...

----------

## Apsforps

Ben il y a eu elianora_la_blanche il y a quelques temps mais c'est une des seules dont je me souvienne.

----------

## yoyo

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> C'est un scoop  :  sondage dans le sondage :
> 
> les modos sont asexués.
> 
> les modos sont hermaphrodites

 C'est vrai ça, il aurait fallu préciser le sexe des modos !!!

C'est quoi ce machisme !!!

Et après on s'étonne/pleure parce qu'il y a peu de filles sur le forum !!!

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*   C'est un scoop  :  sondage dans le sondage :
> 
> les modos sont asexués.
> 
> les modos sont hermaphrodites C'est vrai ça, il aurait fallu préciser le sexe des modos !!!
> ...

 

Rien n'empeche aux modos de préciser les details dans un post

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Personnellement, toutes les filles que je connais ne connaissent rien du tout à l'informatique ou presque. A part faire du msn, envoyer trois mails et aller sur un skyblog, en général elles savent pas faire grand chose de plus. J'en connais qu'une ou deux qui savent ce qu'est Linux et s'en servent....

 

Perso, la plupart des mecs que je connais n'y connaissent rien à l'informatique ...  :Wink: 

Par contre, la majorité des filles faisant de l'info au delà de msn et que j'ai eu l'avantage de cotoyer étaient des pointures !

Du peu mais du bon !

----------

## anigel

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Rien n'empeche aux modos de préciser les details dans un post

 

Oh la la... Où va-t'on ? Et ma vie privée ? Déjà bien beau que je vous ai dit que j'étais modo... Bande d'indiscrets  :Wink:  !

----------

## geekounet

C'est quoi une fille ?   :Laughing: 

Ben moi, je suis un mec, enfin je crois ... ^^

Et libre au passage, avis aux geekettes ^^

EDIT: Dans ma promo d'IUT Info, ya 13% de filles, et on bosse sous Linux  :Smile: 

----------

## kangal

Les geekettes se font rare malheuresement, j'ai tout de meme la chance d'en connaitre quelques unes  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon et bien pour l'instant pas de fille dans le sondage.

J'en ai vu deux ou trois sur le forum anglais mais ici c'est un éspèce en voie de disparition (enfin si elle est apparue)   :Wink: 

[EDIT] J'ai convertie ma douce à ubuntu et elle gueulait pour avoir la même chose que moi (gentoo), mais du coup 2 semaines après elle m'a convertie au célibat, alors à mort gentoo pour les copines 

[EDIT1] Ou est le find pour copine dans portage ????

----------

## geekounet

Ya deux filles sur #gentoofr : Idealites et Oublieuse

----------

## Gaug

J'espère que d'ici demain il va avoir au moin une fille dans le sondage .  :Confused: 

----------

## billiob

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre, la majorité des filles faisant de l'info au delà de msn et que j'ai eu l'avantage de cotoyer étaient des pointures !
> 
> Du peu mais du bon !

 

+1 Les filles qui font de l'informatique de haut niveau le font souvent mieux que nous. 

Avez-vous compter le nombre de filles au dernier kernel summit ? Une seule sur la photo.

----------

## MaKKrO

 *billiob wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   
> 
> Par contre, la majorité des filles faisant de l'info au delà de msn et que j'ai eu l'avantage de cotoyer étaient des pointures !
> 
> Du peu mais du bon ! 
> ...

 

Moi je dirai 2 nan ???

Ou alors je   :Arrow:  [ ]

----------

## NoZ

Malheureux, la geekette, c'est le mal ! Généralement, ça préfère les macs <____<

Tiens, d'ailleurs, personne ne l'a faite, donc je m'y colle...

 *Quote:*   

> Où sont les femmes~

 

----------

## babykart

a voté...

----------

## dapsaille

et bah je viens vous tenir chaud les mecs ....

 Rhaaa mercredi .. encore une soirée entre couillus   :Crying or Very sad:   ....

 Bah viendez les filles on mort pas (quoi que )   :Cool: 

----------

## billiob

il y en a quelqu'unes là : http://www.copinedegeek.com/ (le site est en réparation pour le moment)

----------

## Enlight

Bon désolé de vous décevoir, je suis un mec... Ma soeur a un peu tourné sous gentoo mais ne l'a jamais vraiment administré et n'a jamais mis les pieds sur le forum... aujourd'hui le MSN nouveau a eu raison de sa gentoo... (mais elle m'a tout de même demandé une partition linux au cas où tamagochi/windows viendrait à mourir).

Sinon sont suspects widan dont le username est mélanie (mais 100 balles que c'est le prénom de sa copine   :Sad:  ) et Elianora la Blanche je dirais...

Ce que j'amerai bien savoir aussi c'est qui sont les "pioneer" et ceux qui se sont fait convertir par un membre du forum qu'ils connaissaient.

----------

## Adrien

A voté!

Oui c'est malheureux ce faible pourcentage de femmes sur le forum!   :Sad: 

Recensons-les! Pour l'instant j'ai vu elianora_la_blanche et Lisa (une developpeuse qui s'occuppe de distcc mais elle traine pas sur le forum francais...)

voili,voilà....

----------

## Enlight

Juste une idée en passant, si tu retires le [Sexe] ça sonnera p'tet un peu moins "viol collectif" et "elles" se dénonceront plus facilement.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kaworu

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Juste une idée en passant, si tu retires le [Sexe] ça sonnera p'tet un peu moins "viol collectif" et "elles" se dénonceront plus facilement. 

 

+1 ^_____^

a voté.

----------

## boozo

bon ben voilà voilà... c'est bien c'que disais l'autre fois   :Crying or Very sad: 

mais pour widan non m'étonnerais fortement attendu ses connaissances hardware  :Laughing:  c'est comme une nana qui change un pignon de boîte... y'en a une par génération (mais je serais ravi du contraire... et oui pour rêver il faut dormir   :Razz:  )

------------------>-)))°>-------------   :Arrow:   []

[Edit] correction d'une maladresse   :Embarassed: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

A vôté , + 1 mec...

J'ai jamais vu vu beaucoup de filles sur les forums ou je suis passé donc rien d'étonnant que cela ne change pas avec Gentoo. Pourquoi elles ne sont pas nombreuses ? That is the  question qu' il faut poser à au moins une d'entre elles qui voudra bien vôter... 

                                                                 @ +

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ***Censuré***
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy:  encore des gens qui sauront compter jusqu'a beaucoup avec 1 seule main...

et non, non, plus, je suis pas une fille (les geeks, de toute maniere, c'est pas assexué ?)

-->[]

(mais on sort tous dans ce thread ?)

edit : censuré (ouais, quand on edite son poste, les citations s'enlèvent aussi  :Smile:  )Last edited by bibi.skuk on Tue Feb 28, 2006 10:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Sinon sont suspects widan dont le username est mélanie (mais 100 balles que c'est le prénom de sa copine   ) et Elianora la Blanche je dirais...

 

Tu oublies angela, non ?

----------

## Oni92

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bon désolé de vous décevoir, je suis un mec... Ma soeur a un peu tourné sous gentoo mais ne l'a jamais vraiment administré et n'a jamais mis les pieds sur le forum... aujourd'hui le MSN nouveau a eu raison de sa gentoo... (mais elle m'a tout de même demandé une partition linux au cas où tamagochi/windows viendrait à mourir).

 

aMSN marche très bien (et très complet) concernant la prise en charge de MSN.

----------

## dapsaille

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Bon désolé de vous décevoir, je suis un mec... Ma soeur a un peu tourné sous gentoo mais ne l'a jamais vraiment administré et n'a jamais mis les pieds sur le forum... aujourd'hui le MSN nouveau a eu raison de sa gentoo... (mais elle m'a tout de même demandé une partition linux au cas où tamagochi/windows viendrait à mourir). 
> 
> aMSN marche très bien (et très complet) concernant la prise en charge de MSN.

 

Et bah voila .. c'est typiquement par des remarques de Geek de ce genre que les gonzesses fuient se refugier devant Friends ...

 prftttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Et bah voila .. c'est typiquement par des remarques de Geek de ce genre que les gonzesses fuient se refugier devant Friends ...
> 
>  prftttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt  

 

Attends attends, c'est quoi cette remarque sur Friends ?

T'as un problème avec Friends ? zyva !

----------

## BuBuaBu

En plus il diffuse Joey en ce moment sur France 2

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Juste une idée en passant, si tu retires le [Sexe] ça sonnera p'tet un peu moins "viol collectif" et "elles" se dénonceront plus facilement. 

 

+1

----------

## dapsaille

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Et bah voila .. c'est typiquement par des remarques de Geek de ce genre que les gonzesses fuient se refugier devant Friends ...
> 
>  prftttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt   
> 
> Attends attends, c'est quoi cette remarque sur Friends ?
> ...

 

Ouais la première fois que je vois un acteur aussi con que Alf (joey) mais en moins drôle ^^

 Sinon j'aime bien "sous le soleil" (ca vas peut etre en attirer une ou deux dans ma toile qui sais)

----------

## widan

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Sinon sont suspects widan dont le username est mélanie (mais 100 balles que c'est le prénom de sa copine   )

 

C'est le hostname sur mon ancienne machine. Mon username c'est bien widan et je suis pas une fille.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> BTW : vous imagineriez une descendance widan~Enlight ?! Effrayant ! 

 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## boozo

mille excuses widan ce n'était pas mon intention de te blesser   :Embarassed:   et si j'ai rajouter cette boutade maladroite c'était plutôt en rapport avec l'étendue de vos connaissances et compétences respectives qui associées nous aurait vallu des heures pas piquées des hannetons sur les threads  :Wink: 

voilà je te renouvelle à nouveau mes excuses pour mon manque de discernement et ma désinvolture sur ce trait d'humour disgracieux que je m'en vais de ce pas supprimer de mon post

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## w0arz

il y avait cette rousse fort mignonne, anglophone a priori au fosdem dans la devroom gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

et hop, les pauvres petiotes vont se faire assaillir en MP & Co par une bande de mâles solitaires :p

(si je vous dis que ma femme préfère Ubuntu, vous en déduirez que je peux chanter comme Michel Polnareff  :Laughing: )

----------

## arlequin

C'est un sondage en hommage à Patrick Jubet, "où sont les femmes ?" ???

----------

## kopp

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> C'est un sondage en hommage à Patrick Jubet, "où sont les femmes ?" ???

 

Désolé, mais déjà faite en première page par Noz...  :Smile: 

----------

## scout

Pour rebondir quelques tristes statistiques:

Dans ma prépa (en MP* au lycée Fabert à Metz) il y avait 4 filles pour 35 élèves

Dans mon école d'ingénieur, environ 15%

En stage chez sagem défense/sécurité à argenteuil, il y avait également 15% de femmes (merci au tract cfdt pour l'info)

Voilà je cherche toujours; et même si tu n'est pas blonde à forte poitrine, ça m'intéresse

----------

## ultrabug

 *billiob wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   
> 
> Par contre, la majorité des filles faisant de l'info au delà de msn et que j'ai eu l'avantage de cotoyer étaient des pointures !
> 
> Du peu mais du bon ! 
> ...

 

Je cherche encore... Ils ont tous les cheveux longs   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

 *scout wrote:*   

> Pour rebondir quelques tristes statistiques:
> 
> Dans ma prépa (en MP* au lycée Fabert à Metz) il y avait 4 filles pour 35 élèves
> 
> Dans mon école d'ingénieur, environ 15%
> ...

 

Ahah ! Dans ma MP* à moi, y avait 4 filles, mais on était que 28  :Wink:  ça change tout .... Bon on compensait avec nos vosines, classe de prépa lettre  :Smile: 

Pour ton école, c'est normal, des filles qui veulent l'X j'en connais pas des masses. Et si ça peut te rassurer je dois avoir à peu près le même ratio dans la mienne...

On aurait du faire des études plus economiques et sociales, voir lettre. Quoique...

Sinon : ultrabug : pareil que toi ! j'ai pas trouvé ! (même avec le liste des noms ... :-/ )

----------

## Adrien

Apparemment, y'a une fille qui a voté! Miracle!! Par contre on dirait qu'elle n'a pas osé se présenter...   :Rolling Eyes: 

On se demande pourquoi.   :Razz: 

----------

## marvin rouge

Il manque tout de même quelques options pour être exhaustif:

 *Quote:*   

> Vous êtes:
> 
>  [ ] un bot
> 
>  [ ] le gritche
> ...

 

----------

## Enlight

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Sinon sont suspects widan dont le username est mélanie (mais 100 balles que c'est le prénom de sa copine   ) 
> 
> C'est le hostname sur mon ancienne machine. Mon username c'est bien widan et je suis pas une fille.
> 
>  *boozo wrote:*   BTW : vous imagineriez une descendance widan~Enlight ?! Effrayant !  
> ...

 

Nan mais tu réagis comme ça parceque tu ne m'a jamais vu en vrai  :Mr. Green:  J'ai le don de plaire aux hommes et aux vieilles... une sorte de malédiction... surement une ex qu'a du voir un chaman   :Evil or Very Mad: 

@boozo : suis pas sûr que mes connaissances aient quoique ce soit de comparable avec celles de widan ou de bien d'autres ici...   :Confused: 

@gothi : effectivement!

@Angela : mes excuses donc...

----------

## kwenspc

bon moi je suis un homme. ("un homme c'est ça, et ça" dixit mon avatar...pour ceux qui connaissent)

et je dois être assez convaincant car ma copine est sur gentoo depuis 2 ans maintenant. (enfin c'est moi qui m'occuppe de tout hein)

----------

## papedre

A voté.

C'est marrant, mais je dois avoir de la chance car le service info où je travaille a une majorité de fille !!!!

A+

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> J'ai le don de plaire aux hommes et aux vieilles... 

 

 *L.Armstrong wrote:*   

> I'm just a gigolo ... 

  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *L.Armstrong wrote:*   I'm just a gigolo ...  

 

Raté : c'était Luis Prima  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Raté : c'était Luis Prima 

 

Armstrong l'a chanté aussi : http://www.jpc.de/sound/475/4755921_13.wma

Mais je suis d'accord que l'interprétation est différente de celle de Prima : http://www.jazzboulevard.net/Sound/exGigolo.mp3

 :Wink: 

----------

## billiob

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

> aMSN marche très bien (et très complet) concernant la prise en charge de MSN.

 

Et il y a même une développeuse sur aMSN   :Razz: 

----------

## NoZ

 *Quote:*   

> C'est marrant, mais je dois avoir de la chance car le service info où je travaille a une majorité de fille !!!! 

 

HAN ! Tu bosses où, si c'est pas indiscret  :Very Happy:  ?

----------

## Tsukusa

 *billiob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et il y a même un développeuse sur aMSN  

 

Tu nous la présentes ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Tsukusa wrote:*   

>  *billiob wrote:*   
> 
> Et il y a même un développeuse sur aMSN   
> 
> Tu nous la présentes ?  

 

A ta place je ferais gaffe ... il a dit UN developpeuse ..... Elle a de la barbe la madame ?

----------

## Mickael

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Tsukusa wrote:*    *billiob wrote:*   
> 
> Et il y a même un développeuse sur aMSN   
> 
> Tu nous la présentes ?   
> ...

 

Ou bien Madame est plus équipée que monsieur...

bon ok, on ne me voit plus, hop j'ouvre la porte, et   :Arrow:  []Last edited by Mickael on Thu Mar 02, 2006 7:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

Heureusement qu'il y a 3 modérateurs pour équilibrer un peu et éviter de se retrouver qu'entre hommes  :Very Happy: 

Bon sinon le vote pour la fille, à mon avis c'est encore un mec qu'a trop forcé sur l'alcool  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

Tiens, 1/103 = 0% ...

Je décerne donc la palme de la goujaterie à phpBB, dont les arrondis grossiers ont finalement faire fuir l'unique pourcent de féminité de notre forum.

EDIT : et évidemment, le temps que j'écrive une phrase, un second vote féminin est arrivé... Enfin bref, ma vanne est à l'eau, mais l'honneur du forum lui est sauvé.

----------

## idealites

 *Quote:*   

> ***On remarque généralement sur le net qu'il y a une majorité masculine. Dans les forums linux, la proportion augmente encore.
> 
> Je me souviens d'avoir croisé 2 ou 3 filles sur un forum redhat il y a qques années. Mais ici, y'a que des poilus non ?
> 
> La compilation rebuterait-elle le sexe faible ?***

 

Je crois que la proportion hommes/femmes est effectivement loin du 50-50 ...  Je ne sais pas si la compilation peut rebuter le sexe faible (osti d'expression de merde !).  Je suis de sexe féminin et je ne suis pas rebutée par la compilation...  Bien entendu, ce n'est pas parce que la compile ne me rebute pas que je suis pour autant une geekette...  Et encore moins "copine-de-geek" : p

Peut-être qui si y'avait moins d'enculage de personnage féminin en lego ou de remarques carrement sexiste, vous verriez ++ de femmes.  

En fait, faites comme vous le voulez !  Mais pour moi ça frôle le racisme que de dire que les femmes sont "intrinscèquement differente des hommes" On est de la même espèce et je ne vois pas pourquoi une femme arriverait pas à compiler son kernel.

Ce que je sais , c'est comment on éduque les tits garçons et les tites filles....  Le premier s'est souvent retrouver à jouer et s'amuser ... Tandis qu'on fout les ptites filles au traitement de texte...  Peut-être que c'est notre éducation qui éloigne les femmes d'une perception plus "ludique" de l'informatique ... C'est une piste...

Gentoo rox !

Et mon sexe a rien de faible !!!!!

----------

## yuk159

 *idealites wrote:*   

>  Mais ici, y'a que des poilus non ?

 

Non non j'ai eu de temps à autre des contact avec des "gentooette" mais c'est vrai qu'elles ne sont pas beaucoup présente sur le forum est quand elle y sont elles se cachent (comme nous tous) dernière des pseudo comme admin-galère (par exemple) ...

(dailleur ton pseudo m'intriguai, je ne connaissais pas le mot, est-ce que ça correspond à ça : http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/fast.exe?mot=idealite )

 *idealites wrote:*   

>  En fait, faites comme vous le voulez !  Mais pour moi ça frôle le racisme que de dire que les femmes sont "intrinscèquement differente des hommes" On est de la même espèce et je ne vois pas pourquoi une femme arriverait pas à compiler son kernel.

 

Tu as raison mais je pense aussi que la plupart d'entres nous (hommes et femmes confondu) nous retranchons souvent dernière ces rôles, que tous le monde, tout compte fais trouve bien pratique.

Faut bien avouer aussi que sans ces stéreotype certaine choses deviennent passablement compliqués.(enfin, mon avis ne regarde que moi)

Effectivement je pense que que les différence hommes/femmes sont majoritairements culturel (au delà de deux trois spécificité physique naturel), mais certaines différence d'ordre culturel on provoqué des guerres (entre autre chose) et continues...

 *idealites wrote:*   

> Et mon sexe a rien de faible !!!!!

 

 :Laughing: 

PS: Quant au modos je dois avouer que je n'arrive pas trop à me prononcer... sont ils humains pour commencer ?   :Mr. Green: 

Salut à vous trois, ainsi qu'a messieurs TGL et dioxmat à +

----------

## ultrabug

 *idealites wrote:*   

> Ce que je sais , c'est comment on éduque les tits garçons et les tites filles....  Le premier s'est souvent retrouver à jouer et s'amuser ... Tandis qu'on fout les ptites filles au traitement de texte...  Peut-être que c'est notre éducation qui éloigne les femmes d'une perception plus "ludique" de l'informatique ... C'est une piste...

 

Signé !

Tout à fait juste.

Et bienvenue sur les forums Gentoo !

----------

## TTK

 *idealites wrote:*   

> [Et mon sexe a rien de faible !!!!!

 

Hum, ok, l'expression n'est peut être pas bien choisie, mais elle n'est pas de moi. C'est juste une façon de nommer la population féminine ... Désolé si cela t'a choquée. C'est ton premier msg, j'ai donc au moins eu le mérite de te faire joindre le forum ! Bienvenue à toi. (sauf si tu es un trolleur déguisé)

Quant à l'éducation des garçons/filles, une visite dans un Toys'r'us est édifiante. Y'a le rayon rose (poupées, dinette ..) et le rayon bleu/vert/noir (figurines ideuses, voitures, console de jeux).

----------

## Longfield

homme++

Sinon pour en revenir aux statistiques, sur les 67 à rendre notre master en informatique vendredi passé à l'EPFL il y avait 14 filles ce qui nous fait un assez bon 21% quand même

----------

## Enlight

[quote="idealites"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Peut-être qui si y'avait moins d'enculage de personnage féminin en lego ou de remarques carrement sexiste, vous verriez ++ de femmes.  

 

J'suis p'tet un peu con mais j'ai pas compris l'histoire des légos! Puis j'ai pas l'impression qu'il se soit dit trop d'énormités sur les femmes après :

1) les filles entre elles quand elles parlent de mecs ben c'est pas mieux

2) Pour influer sur le comportementfaut se montrer présentes   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En fait, faites comme vous le voulez !  Mais pour moi ça frôle le racisme que de dire que les femmes sont "intrinscèquement differente des hommes" On est de la même espèce et je ne vois pas pourquoi une femme arriverait pas à compiler son kernel.
> 
> Ce que je sais , c'est comment on éduque les tits garçons et les tites filles....  Le premier s'est souvent retrouver à jouer et s'amuser ... Tandis qu'on fout les ptites filles au traitement de texte...  Peut-être que c'est notre éducation qui éloigne les femmes d'une perception plus "ludique" de l'informatique ... C'est une piste...
> ...

 

J'avoue que je suis bien content d'être un gars parceque côté jouets ça m'aurait surement d'avoir ques des barbies pour jouer (de surcroit quand elles se prennent une branlée de Musclor mais bon...), mais qu'est-ce qu'une gamine de 4 ans ferait d'un traitement de texte?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo rox !
> 
> Et mon sexe a rien de faible !!!!!

 

Isabelle A.????

----------

## fb99

D'abord bienvenue à toi idealites sur ce forum,

Comme l'a dit enlight il ne semble pas qu'il ait été dit quelque chose de vexant sur les filles, si tel est le cas je pense que au nom de tous je peux te présenter nos excuses.

Mais il me semblait qu'il y avait plus de choses élogieuses que l'inverse et que l'on regrettait le manque de fille, je devrais peut-être même dire femme, sur ce forum. Non pas que vous n'en soyez pas capable ( il disait qu'il y en avait peu mais que c'était de bête). Mais peut-être tout simplement que vous avez pas les même centre d'intérêt; après tout faut bien être un mec pour son temps à rien faire si ce n'est bidouiller sur une machine qui parfois marchait très bien et pour la "casser". Je ne critique en rien le travail de dév ou autre qui font du super boulot, je parle juste en mon nom, un gars qui bosse pas dans le millieux, un peu curieux, bidouilleur... un "fan" d'une communauté fantastique etc... quoi je bidouille comme d'autre joue au échec ou font du sport.

Donc pas besoin d'être sur la défensive nous on vous aime vous les femmes   :Wink: 

----------

## billiob

EPFL = Ecole Polytechnique "Fénimine" de Lausanne, non ?

J'ai corrigé mon erreur; et Vivia est bien une développeuse. Sur les photos, elle n'a pas de barbe. Je ne les posterais pas ici par respect de la vie privée.

----------

## titix

 *idealites wrote:*   

> On est de la même espèce et je ne vois pas pourquoi une femme arriverait pas à compiler son kernel.

 

Trop gros, passera pas.

----------

## NoZ

 *Quote:*   

> Bien entendu, ce n'est pas parce que la compile ne me rebute pas que je suis pour autant une geekette...

 

Je pense que n'importe qui ose passer du temps à compiler son kernel (par opposition à ceux qui utilisent des kernels tout

prêts) peut être considéré comme un geek par le commun des mortels, et aussi par ses semblables (c'est à dire les gens

qui passent du temps à compiler leur kernel.) Donc tu as beau penser que tu n'as pas l'âme geek, tu en restes néanmoins

geek en apparence... A moins que tu te caches pour compiler ton kernel ; là, je ne ferai même pas de commentaires...

(c'est fou ce que la philosophie de comptoir peut faire du bien au réveil.)

D'ailleurs, je viens de m'apercevoir d'un truc... le mot 'geekette' est super moche. Je suis pour que dès à présent nous

utilisions geek comme un mot neutre.

 *Quote:*   

> On est de la même espèce et je ne vois pas pourquoi une femme arriverait pas à compiler son kernel.

 

Disons plutôt que je ne comprends pas pourquoi les femmes n'ont pas envie de compiler leur kernel <___<.

Bon sur ces remarques relativement peu constructives, je vais compiler un kernel.

----------

## nanotux

Hé hop 110ème gars sur le forum !   :Very Happy: 

C'est vrai que la gente n'est en générale pas très presente sur les forums informatique   :Confused: 

Je trouve ça plutôt dommage car la plus par du temps l'ambience est plutôt bonne (surtout sur le formum gentoo !) est c'est quand même vachement rare d'avoir des sales reflexions. D'autant plus que le peu de nana qui bossent dans l'informatique sont généralement très forte dans leur domaine.

----------

## George Abitbol

mec++

----------

## mornik

hop, 112ème. Vivement l'augmentation des effectifs feminins (en ce qui me concerne) pour amener plus de douceur dans notre monde de brut  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

 *mornik wrote:*   

> notre monde de brut

 

De brut ? Plutôt le champagne, le pétrole, ou l'après-rasage ?   :Razz: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *mornik wrote:*   notre monde de brut 
> 
> De brut ? Plutôt le champagne, le pétrole, ou l'après-rasage ?  

 

Reposes-toi TGL   :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *mornik wrote:*   notre monde de brut 
> 
> De brut ? Plutôt le champagne, le pétrole, ou l'après-rasage ?  

 

le premier pour le boire, le second pour faire rouler ma caisse, le 3ème est optionel mais peut servir à cacher mon statut de geek

 :Mr. Green: 

pas la peine de vous fatiguer je suis déjà dehors, oh là il y a plein de gens d'ailleurs...  :Wink: 

----------

## Longfield

 *billiob wrote:*   

> EPFL = Ecole Polytechnique "Fénimine" de Lausanne, non ?
> 
> 

 

oulah ... mais alors vraiment pas ... bon ça va en s'améliorant d'année en année, et surtout c'est mieux depuis que la section d'architecture nous a rejoints à Renens (d'ailleurs ma copine est en archi   :Very Happy:  ) mais bon c'est quand même pas encore ça

----------

## nico_calais

Le mieux c'est encore de bosser dans un hopital. Meme si ya pas/peu de filles dans le service informatique, y a toujours les services de soin remplis d'infirmières   :Twisted Evil:  (et non..nous ne creons pas de problème informatique pour aller les voir   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## NoZ

 *Quote:*   

> non..nous ne creons pas de problème informatique pour aller les voir

 

De toutes façons les problèmes informatiques font des apparitions

spontanées très souvent, grâce aux nombreuses incompatibilités entre

le hardware et l'être humain  :Smile: 

Donc j'vais rendre un hommage aux gens qui ont fait la traduction et l'adaptation

française de 24 de cette phrase culte :

" Il faut englober le hardware ! "

----------

## geekounet

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *idealites wrote:*   
> 
> Peut-être qui si y'avait moins d'enculage de personnage féminin en lego ou de remarques carrement sexiste, vous verriez ++ de femmes.   
> 
> J'suis p'tet un peu con mais j'ai pas compris l'histoire des légos!

 

=> http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/gentoo.jpg

----------

## scout

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> y a toujours les services de soin remplis d'infirmières  

 

La copine de mon père (j'utilise cette expression car ma mère est morte) est infirmière libérale, et franchement c'est la loose car elle bosse tous les jours même le dimanche, et c'est très chiant pour partir en vacances.

...

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *idealites wrote:*   
> 
> Peut-être qui si y'avait moins d'enculage de personnage féminin en lego ou de remarques carrement sexiste, vous verriez ++ de femmes.   
> 
> J'suis p'tet un peu con mais j'ai pas compris l'histoire des légos! 
> ...

 

c'est subtil   :Confused: 

enfin . on va encore rajouter un mec de plus sur le forum. 

et sinon j'ai 2 amies qui on essayer la gentoo. mais toute les 2 abandoné   :Mad: 

----------

## tlepo

132. 

Puis, j'ai trouvé un peu de littérature ici sous forme de deux articles. En 6 ans, ça n'a pas l'air d'avoir trop changé...  :Shocked: 

A+ T

----------

## TTK

 *tlepo wrote:*   

> 132. 
> 
> Puis, j'ai trouvé un peu de littérature ici sous forme de deux articles. En 6 ans, ça n'a pas l'air d'avoir trop changé... 
> 
> A+ T

 

Wow   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

C'est quoi ce site ?

Ca mérite presque un post dans "Votre moment de détente".

Bizarrement, sur la page d'accueil aucune news sur l'interdiction de l'avortement dans le dakota du sud (ou je sais plus quel état du même genre).

----------

## bong

Bof...

J'ai tout lu et j'ai trouvé ça plein de clichés à deux balles, surtout le passage sur les informaticiens dépée et les informaticiens de robe....

----------

## joKer-O-zen

j'ai trouvé la lecture tres interessante moi, surtout le passage lié a l'éducation.

ca depasse le phenomene informatique (cf les voiture avec la mecanique et la conduite)

y'a qques paragraphes qui m'ont parus un peu extremes ou "cliché" mais ca se tient dans l'ensemble.

en tout cas c'est une bonne explication de pourquoi il y a peu de filles sur le forum gentoo  :Smile: 

messieurs, si qquns d'entre vous a des enfants un jour (ou deja) ne reproduisez pas les clivages filles-garcons ... pensez aux generations futures de geeks ... 50-50 ca serait beaucoup plus fun que 99% - 1% , non ? 

ps : un gars de plus :p

----------

## PabOu

http://www.e-sudoku.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=121

c'est pas du tout le même sujet qu'ici et pourtant, il y a légèrement plus de filles (à moins que ce ne soit truqué).

Je suis sur que si on va sur des forums ou ca parle de nouveaux-nés (par exemple), il y aura une quasi totalité de femmes... un peu le mirroir de forums.gentoo.org :p

----------

## psykotox

Comme le dit si bien mon philosophe préféré :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> OU SONT LES FEEEEEMMMMMEEEEES ???...
> 
> Patrick JUVET,1977
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

Psykotox,

Autiste à plein temps...

----------

## Trevoke

Les femmes? J'en ai entendu parler, mais c'est pas une fabrication d'Isaac Asimov?

Ouah, c'est dingue la foule qu'il y a dehors.

----------

## Elianora la blanche

attention une fille en approche!

*vote et s'en retourne à ses occupations*

----------

